# Pinfish Trap question



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Was wondering what kind of bait is good to use in a pinfish trap. Also, is it illegal to set them out of the way tied to or near a public launch dock?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

We use anything from cans of cat food to cut-up cigar minnows.


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

I just use squid. It works great as long as it's in a decent spot. I never tie my traps I have had too many stolen that way. I usually mark the spot in my mind and use a about a 10 ' piece of nylon cord with a small grappling hook to fish it out. If I put them near a dock I just place it right next to a post and just count the posts for instance the "4th post on the right or left side of the dock". Hope this helps.


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, much appreciated.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

For years, I have tried a variety of baits, and am still learning. 





First, I am convinced, they must have FRESH bait. 





Lots of suggested baits are messy and not always available. Here is what I have been using this year and it really works. 



Buy a large cheap bag of frozed chicken legs/breasts(about $4.50) at WalMart. One bag lasts a long time. Take a mess of zip lock bags and go home and open the large frozen bag and transfer 1 or 2 frozen chicken parts to each of the zip lock bags. You get about 10-12+ separate bags. Freeze them, and use one at a time. The key is not to thaw the chicken until just before you use it in the trap. In fact, you open the zip lock and place the frozen chicken in the trap. It will thaw quickly in the trap and the pinfish will immediately swarn to it. If the chicken bait looks foul the next day, replace it with a fresh piece. In my experiance, the frozen chicken lasts 2 days either eaten or gone bad. Replace it then. 



I get 12-20 pins and grunts overnight with this method!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Chicken Livers or Gizzards work as well and they are really cheap.


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

mullet heads... .99 a pound


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

bonita is the best! without a doubt. i get around 50 pinfish in about 30 minutes with it. thats a bonita i caught offshore left on deck all day then cut up and frozen when i get home. (not fresh at all):letsdrink


----------



## Key Wester (May 2, 2008)

i catch about 2 dozen a day on refreezes (old cigar minnows) i dont cut them up

i place the trap near a grassy shoreline

i catch many more in the daytime, so i wouldnt put out a trap late in the afternoon and expect it to be full at sunrise


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

If you eat chicken at all just save the scraps. KFC, Popeyes, etc all work good just throw in everything you don't eat.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I use any fish pieces I have in the freezer... mostly mullet and I end up with LOTS of pinfish. :letsdrink


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

try using one of richies traps if your not already. those things fill up fast! does not matter what you use. when the bait is gone they dont seem to get out like other traps. however they will start eating each other. it may not be the bait it may be your trap! just trying to help


----------



## waterboy6921 (Apr 7, 2008)

This might sound a little crazy but the best bait we've found is pork chops. We always used chicken and would get 40-50 pins over night and one day we put some freezer burnt pork chops in a basket and had about 500 in it . Every timenow our traps have pork in them and we have always had morebait than we know what to do with.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I like to use a can of sardines. The oil really brings them in. Take one pantyhose and stuff it with two or three cans and put one can on the outside there in the bait compartment. You'll be amazed how many will be in there when you check it. the hose keeps bait there longer so they keep coming in.


----------

